# Kent Fusion 500 Dragster



## Sullihan (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone remember these or had one ? I found it in a heap of bikes at bottom of pile, thought it was cool so took it home and cleaned it up (was quite rusty), it's all original. Tires are pretty dry rotted though.

I imagine it's from the 70's ?


----------



## partsguy (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks more like mid-late 80s to me. I've never seen one of these before. This is a BMX and its the wrong section so you may not get a good response here.


----------



## Sullihan (Dec 6, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> Looks more like mid-late 80s to me. I've never seen one of these before. This is a BMX and its the wrong section so you may not get a good response here.




I really would not classify it as a bmx bike, bmx bikes, true bmx bikes don't have gears nor does this have bmx tires.

I guess it's sort of 1/2 bmx, 1/2 street cruiser then.


----------



## Kickstan84 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Kent 500 aka 5 speed*

Had one of these when i was a kid its from the 90s we called them 5 speeds. It was actually a very sought after popular model but rare to come by in stores i couldnt go anywhere without someone trying to steal it lol.. I know im responding to a very late post its just i was searching for one and hadnt seen it in years i used to love this bike. Take care


----------

